# Anyone knows where to find a BB Guide?



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok so I'm almost finished with this build. 
My shifters, rear derailleur and crankset will be here by the end of this week..

My only problem is that I'm missing the BB cable guide!!!

The frame is new (replacement) that I bought from a guy in May.

Frame is a 2010 Giant TCR Advanced 1.

Does anyone know where I can get one? I've checked my LBS and they didn't have what I needed.

If you guys could check your LBS that would be great! :thumbsup: I'll pay for it and the shipping, cause right now I'm sitting at a stand still.:mad2:

Thanks,
-Nick


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll see if I can dig up anything at the shop tomorrow.

/Wouldn't it be easier to buy it online?


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

Aindreas said:


> I'll see if I can dig up anything at the shop tomorrow.
> 
> /Wouldn't it be easier to buy it online?


Great thanks!
And I've checked, it's not as easy as I thought it would be


----------



## fancynancy's (Nov 3, 2005)

*I have one!*

I have a used BB cable guide off a 2010 TCR Advanced although a regular Shimano one will fit too. You can also order a new one through your bike shop, mine have a couple in stock if you would like to get in touch with them...


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

I have one on the way! After looking around at the shop we decided to order one, so it should be here by the end of this week or the start of next!

Thanks guys!


----------

